# Problems installing Garageband



## tina_bobena (Nov 23, 2006)

Im having problems installing Garageband everytime i try and install it it says...
"Instrument Libarary invalid"
Garageband expects a valid instrument libarary in library/application support/garageband
please choose a valid instrument library folder or quit and reinstall garageband

ive looked for the garageband folder in application support but i cant find it also ive tried making a garageband folder but it still doesnt work
[oh yeah the other programs with ilife itunes, imovie, iphoto they all worked except garageband]

Thanks in advance:up:


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Silly question... what version and what OS are you using, on what machine?

Curious as to GB should have installed as part of iLife package... 

This wouldn't be a pirated copy?


----------



## tina_bobena (Nov 23, 2006)

lol no i got ilife off ebay the 2005 edition
i have OSX 10.4 and an ibook g4


----------



## tina_bobena (Nov 23, 2006)

Ive solved the problem i just deleted the one i was trying to install and reinstalled it lol


----------

